# Mucus Plug lost at 20 wks?



## clairea

Hi Everyone, 

Yesterday I had this huge gloop (about a table spoon) of pale yellow jelly like goo. It was a lot. I was concerned so called my friends mum who is a midwife. She asked me if I had had sex the night before (yes) and a few other questions and told me it is possible that I had lost some of my mucus plug due to the cervix being irritated a little from sex. She did not seem too worried but told me not to have sex and to talk to my OB about it. 

I emailed my OB who said that it just sounded like normal pregnancy discharge but I don't think in my email I explained how much of the stuff there was. 

I hope I am not over reacting but I have had two very different opinions and hoping someone here can shed some light on it. I have had no significant cramping and baby is still kicking away. I also have a scan today (not with my OB though)

Advice please? 

Claire:wacko:


----------



## keepholdingon

No "advice" but lots of threads like this have popped up the past couple days. I, myself, have had this after sex or after going #2. I think things get pushed down and it comes out. Not sure if it's any of the mucus plug or if it's just goopy discharge, but I've heard is that it's normal if it's in small amounts and once in a while. Even if its your plug, your plug will shed a bit and regenerate throughout pregnancy. Try not to worry about it and keep an eye on it!


----------



## kelkel

If it was ur plug it can regenerate.. It's not a sign that labor is comming unless if there was blood mixed w ur plug.. Hth .. 
I was told this my last pregnancy..


----------



## zombiedaisy

I had this also happen to me last night. It was a large (about tbsp worth) of yellowing goop like discharge when I went to go to the bathroom (it was in my panties). I was alittle freaked, but then realized DH and I had had sex the night before, so I figured it was probably from that. I havent had anything else, so I havent been too concerned about it.


----------



## clairea

Thanks so much for the advice ladies :) 

I read stories about women going into labour at 20 weeks and started freaking out! Glad to hear it's not just me.

I was born at 24 weeks with huge complications so I just worry my pregnancy will follow the same path as my mums!


----------



## kiwii

I get this each time my husband and I have sex, it's usually the next day or 2 days later that I'll have some mucousy discharge and then I'm fine. I assumed it was a pregnant body's reaction to the exchange of body fluids or something lol. Even if it's the mucous plug as others said, it will likely regenerate on its own. I've never been concerned since I didn't have other symptoms that made me think something was wrong.


----------



## clairea

yay all positive feedback! Very happy. Thank you so much :):)


----------



## Nikki_d72

Hi, if you have a scan today just ask them to have a quick look at your cervix to check for any shortening or funelling. It usually is nothing and will regenerate but i also had this a week or so before my waters broke - sorry don't want to scare you, it's more than likely nothing but for me it maybe was a sign of silent dilation that I didn't heed, or it could have just been coincidental. No harm in putting your mind at rest anyway. xxx


----------



## clairea

Nikki_d72 said:


> Hi, if you have a scan today just ask them to have a quick look at your cervix to check for any shortening or funelling. It usually is nothing and will regenerate but i also had this a week or so before my waters broke - sorry don't want to scare you, it's more than likely nothing but for me it maybe was a sign of silent dilation that I didn't heed, or it could have just been coincidental. No harm in putting your mind at rest anyway. xxx

will a regular sonogropher do that?


----------



## Nikki_d72

Hi yes they should be able to see quite well from an abdominal scan, and if they spot anything suspicious they may do a transvaginal one. I am pregnant again now and have had this done a few times to check - it was most likely because of twins last time so try not to worry but seeing as you are going in anyway it will put your mind at rest to get them to have a quick peek. Funnelling is quite easy to spot - the bag of waters appears black on the scan and should normally be kind of round, but if there is funnelling it starts to drop into the cervix forming a V or a U shape, they would spot it. the cervix generally starts to open from the inside out so a scan is the best way to tell if there are changes, rather than a manual internal. Good luck, I'm sure it's nothing at all though. xxx


----------



## jcorinne

When I had my DS I lost my mucus plug about 2 or 3 days before I went into labor. I must say though that it was not a pale yellow color. It was kind of brownish and a little blood streaked. It by no means looked like normal discharge. I'm not saying that yours couldn't have been a piece of yours but its just not what mine looked like at all. If you are not having any cramping or bleeding I wouldn't be too concerned. Definitely mention it to your OB on your next appointment though.


----------



## clairea

Well they checked my cervix at the ultrasound and everything looks completely normal. Does this mean we can continue to have sex and not be worried? 

We found out the sex of our little one. 

We are having a baby GIRL:pink:


----------



## KatM83

the plug is usually pinky colour i think? I get lots of this gloopy stuff..not everyday but now and again i asked mw as was bothered about infection with its colour and they said it sounded like normal discharge..another lovely joy of pregnancy :)


----------



## KatM83

jcorinne said:


> When I had my DS I lost my mucus plug about 2 or 3 days before I went into labor. I must say though that it was not a pale yellow color. It was kind of brownish and a little blood streaked. It by no means looked like normal discharge. I'm not saying that yours couldn't have been a piece of yours but its just not what mine looked like at all. If you are not having any cramping or bleeding I wouldn't be too concerned. Definitely mention it to your OB on your next appointment though.

 just seen this reply, yes i agree, thats what mine was like too


----------



## Sarahcake

I've had this too, I asked my midwife who said it sounded like a bit of my plug but not to worry as it regenerates itself. Was at 15 weeks that happened for me - coincidently, after sex as well and alls well now. 

If your worries, make an appointment with your dr or midwife :)


----------



## weebun

It's normal to have increased vaginal discharge during pregnancy, I lose lots and I am only 22 weeks, Last year when I was PG with my daughter I had the same, but nearer to 38 week period I lost it in more solid chunks, *sorry tmi* wasn't blood stained but my doctor confirmed that my cervix was ripening and becoming more viable ready to be induced for labour. we are all different though x any concerns just raise it at your next appointement xxx 

best wishes xx


----------



## Saphira

I'm worried about this too. Just saw long white/yellowish stringy discharge after going to the bathroom. Had sex 2 night ago so I'm not sure if that's part of it.. but this didn't happen during my first pregnancy. :(


----------



## toothfairy29

I posted this exact post at about 20 weeks. We had had sex 2 days before and can only assume it was this. I am pretty dry with this pregnancy so think it stays in there longer


----------



## Icy

With my last pregnancy I lost my mucous plug at like 30 wks never had him til 39 :)


----------



## mummof1

I get this too ! Now that I think about it, last time it was after sex. I didn't think much of it, just figured it was normal pregnancy discharge too- wouldn't the mucus plug have blood in it?


----------



## Dilek

It does sound like your plug


----------



## Nikki_d72

So glad your cervix was all good, I hope you feel good about it now. I would say you are all fine to still have sex, you only need to go on pelvic rest if there is a problem or some risk outwith a normal pregnancy. 

I hope I didn't scare you, I always worry about telling people some of what happened to me as I know it's a scary time already, but then again if I knew what I know now my boys may still be with me, so better to get checked out than just presume it's nothing. I always feel now it's better to ask the question and get checked properly than brush it off as nothing and maybe regret it later, I unfortnately know all about that feeling. All the very best to you, I'm so happy all is well xx


----------



## Nikki_d72

Oh and plug is only streaked with blood once you have started effacing and/or dilating quite significantly, before then it can appear greenish or yellowish and snotty in texture.


----------



## holidaysan

Ive had it too. Was told it was nothing to worry about. Haven't had a lot recently but when it did happen it was about a teaspoon aswel. Sounds good to me. If you are worried theres no harm in getting checked out just for peace of mind.

Congrats on team :pink: :)


----------

